# [SOLVED] Cant Backup Ipod Because Its Showing Up as a Camera



## Dallas09 (Nov 14, 2010)

I dont think Ive had this problem before I reformatted, but now I do: When I plug in my ipod it shows up in My Computer as a digital camera, meaning it only allows me to access the DCIM folder and not my music folder. I searched only for some answers and I found two solutions: disabling autorun, and trying to reinstall the drivers. Neither worked. It seems when I try to reinstall the drivers for my Ipod using Update Drivers in Device Manager it doesnt really even try, it will let search for them manually, but as soon as I hit next it takes a half a second and says Windows already has the best driver installed, which appears to be something generic. Any help would be great, BTW im 64 bit Windows 7 Home.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Cant Backup Ipod Because Its Showing Up as a Camera*

What iPod do you have? Some do not allow the music folder to be shown at all.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Cant Backup Ipod Because Its Showing Up as a Camera*

Do you have *iTunes *installed? There is a way to get the files off of the iPod, but you may need *iTunes *installed in order to recognize the iPod.

EDIT: Maybe Ben is correct. I've only ever done this with an iPod Touch.


----------



## Dallas09 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Cant Backup Ipod Because Its Showing Up as a Camera*

I have an Ipod Touch (3rd gen maybe) and Itunes does recognize it. The problem is I just want to backup my music with some sort of 3rd party program but I cant because they always give options for only removable drives.


----------



## Dallas09 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Cant Backup Ipod Because Its Showing Up as a Camera*

Bump..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cant Backup Ipod Because Its Showing Up as a Camera*

How old is the ipod touch?

Does it work connected to another Windows system -- not Windows 7 x64?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Cant Backup Ipod Because Its Showing Up as a Camera*

Trying to get the music section of an iPod Touch to be displayed in Windows Explorer without jailbreaking it or similar - not gonna happen.

However, if the sole reason you want to do such is for backup purposes, then I suggest you take a look at this - http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1414


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Cant Backup Ipod Because Its Showing Up as a Camera*

There is an iTunes alternative, CopyTrans Suite.


----------



## Dallas09 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Cant Backup Ipod Because Its Showing Up as a Camera*



reventon said:


> However, if the sole reason you want to do such is for backup purposes, then I suggest you take a look at this - http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1414


If you look deeper in that link, it says it only backs up everything EXCEPT pictures and songs.



CopyTrans worked great though echo off, its the first backup program I found that worked, thanks for the suggestion, that took care of it.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Cant Backup Ipod Because Its Showing Up as a Camera*



Dallas09 said:


> If you look deeper in that link, it says it only backs up everything EXCEPT pictures and songs.


Wow, that certainly is helpful... the two things that people value the most are left out!

Glad to hear the other fix worked.


----------

